# Needed: The BEST most comprehensive Cockatiel book



## Digitalhorizons (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, I'm looking for the best most comprehensive book for cockatiels, that covers just about everything, health issues, behavior, training, diet, the works, so what's the best book on the market?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmm.... i have 3 books and i regularly take one out from the library but all dont have all the info. best one would have to be the complete bird ownders handbook by gary a gallerstein is good for all parrots. thats the one i find most helpful on health issues, training, diet, other safety issues but doesnt cover much on just cockatiels. but its the best you'll find i think. heres a link. its the best ive found anyways

http://www.avianpublications.com/items/care/item132.htm


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The best I could find so far is called "encyclopedia of cockatiels" or something along those lines...it had tons of information and was as up to date as anything else I've read. Written by George A. Smith.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

When I look for a book with info about pets I search when it was released so I know the info is up to date  Here is a book I found http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books...142925-item.html?ikwid=cockatiels&ikwsec=Home and here is the book I have on cockatiels, I think it is pretty good http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books...159565-item.html?ikwid=cockatiels&ikwsec=Home This one seems pretty good aswell http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books...51788-item.html?ikwid=cockatiels&ikwsec=Books


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have got http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...KsMorj-Qaik6C1Cw&sa=title&ved=0CB4Q8wIwBDgA#p which i didnt find useful at all
I prefer to get my information online now and this forum


----------

